# Which dash light is next to..........



## MATTB99 (Jun 13, 2011)

Hi,

Which dash light is next to the park symbol (when handbrake is on). Someone has kindly covered it with black tape?

Thanks

Matt


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Matt,

That would be the ABS warning light in your 2005 T30 model that is next to the park brake signal, as the other one next to it is the turning signal indicator:










Please don't tell me that's how the mechanic fixed your ABS problem (by covering the warning light with a tape) LOL


----------

